# Wing Chun Book?



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2006)

I was looking for a book on Wing Chun does anyone have any recommendations?

I have read Wing Chun Martial Arts: Principles & Techniques by Yip Chun, Danny Connor, but that is the only book on Wing Chun I have read.

The Wing Chun Compendium (Paperback) by Wayne Belonoha was suggested, but it is apparently out of print.

Thank You 
XS


----------



## Stu (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a good book on Wing Chun that I like:
"Simply Wing Chun"
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1861265964/202-8923834-9227809?v=glance&n=266239

Or if you want to read more about the different schools and history of Wing Chun then this book is awesome:
"Complete Wing Chun"
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0804831416/202-8923834-9227809?v=glance&n=266239


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> "Complete Wing Chun"



A very good book and a great resource, which I highly recommend, but more a compare and contrast type of thing than about techniques as such...it may or may not be what you want.

I've seen this one recommended, but can't comment personally:
The Wing Chun Compendium
by Wayne Belonoha 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1583941290/


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 7, 2006)

"Mastering Kung Fu: Featuring Wing Chun Kung Fu"

It's highly regarded, allthough I haven't read it myself.


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree with JBrainard. Ive personally read Mastering Kung Fu 3 times. Its one of the best books i have purchased. Also look for some of Grandmaster Moy Yat's books. There hard to get but are worth it. Such as Ving Tsun trilogy, Luk Dim Poon Kwan, his Muk Yan Jong book is pretty good. Also Sunny Tang has a few good books such as his Biu Jee Chi Sau book is awesome. Samuel Kwok's Path to Wing Chun was pretty good.




xie xie,
zai jian


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Changhfy said:
			
		

> Samuel Kwok's Path to Wing Chun was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you serious?  I mean i have spent years under sam's teaching and sam is a great representative for wing chun and has made some great footage available but there really is nothing about his book that stands out at all to me.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> Here's a good book on Wing Chun that I like:
> "Simply Wing Chun"
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1861265964/202-8923834-9227809?v=glance&n=266239


 
This book is good and has a decent amount of information on a lot of principles within wing chun.  Its good for beginers but also has enough depth to interest people who have been around a while.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I was looking for a book on Wing Chun does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I have read Wing Chun Martial Arts: Principles & Techniques by Yip Chun, Danny Connor, but that is the only book on Wing Chun I have read.
> 
> ...


 
Out of interest what is it you want from the book?

Wayne's book isn't bad, quite in depth but from a particular viewpoint, its useful as a reference for forms and theory.  It does cover things like pressure points, fitness and has a fairly decent glossary of terminology as well as the usual look at forms and chi sau.  The book is still in print and is only a couple of years old its just not always easy to get.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 14, 2006)

I have not read any of these but they look good and Mancuso gives them a decent review: 


http://www.plumpub.com/sales/kungfu/collbk_WingChun2.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 15, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Out of interest what is it you want from the book?


 
This is a good question and I don't really know. I am just trying to learn more about Wing Chun. A friend of mine is a teacher of it and a student of one of the Ip family either Chun or Ching I always get thier names mixewd up. After some discussions I have found that there is more to it than I originally thought when I trained it, briefly, many years ago. And what I am finding I rather like. I just want to find out more if possible.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 16, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> This is a good question and I don't really know. I am just trying to learn more about Wing Chun. A friend of mine is a teacher of it and a student of one of the Ip family either Chun or Ching I always get thier names mixewd up. After some discussions I have found that there is more to it than I originally thought when I trained it, briefly, many years ago. And what I am finding I rather like. I just want to find out more if possible.


 
I know how that goes, when i first started learning wing chun i bought up pretty much every book on the market to do with wing chun, to be honest with a few exceptions its a case of read one read them all!!  Thats not to say i didn't get something from all of them but a lot of books are more about promoting the author than anything else and they just cover some basic principles.  I've got a number of books that are pretty much identical in content, which is great as it consolidates a particular ammount of information but as you learn it can become detrimental.  Are you not actively training in wing chun now?  Either way i would echo stu's recommendations as the 2 books you will probably get the most useful information from.  Of course the internet is a wealth of information, theres often a decent article lurking here there and everywhere.  You could read this online publication also http://www.wingchunteahouse.org/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Are you not actively training in wing chun now?


 
No I am not officially training at a school at this time.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

read "simply wing chun kung fu" , its written by a man that was taught by grandmaster yip mans son , its a great book , very detailed on each technique


----------

